# Fresh Apple Juice wine recipe



## OilnH2O (Oct 28, 2006)

Following all these recent apple wine questions inspired me!


At the grocery store (not following the list, obviously!) I spied 3 gallons of local Montana, fresh from the organic orchard, non-pastuerized apple juice.THAT QUICK &gt;snap&lt; I had them in the cart!







Now, I've looked at Martina's site andhave one of Jack Keller's recipes (the one adapted from Massaccesi's book) that will work. But I would be "not smart" if I didn't ask if some of the country-wine experts on this site didn't have a _favoriterecipe_for this sort of 'opportunity!'


Any ideas?






Dave


----------



## Wade E (Oct 28, 2006)

I just bottled my spiced apple wine and let me tell you, I've heard
that apple wine really needs to age and that is no joke. Plan on aging
this one for awhile.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 28, 2006)

OilnH2O,


I've only made apple wine once (from bottled juice from grocer). I used a recipe I found online (not Jack's site) and I wasn't impressed. It was drinkable, but not really my cup of tea. With the fresh organic juice you are using, you have a huge advantage. If it were me, I'd go withJack's recipe.


----------



## kutya (Oct 28, 2006)

OilnH20:Ihave made two batches of apple wine,on the first one I just used apple juice that I had pressed. It was Jack's recipehe called it a "heavy body" wine. After one year of sitting in the bottle It was tolerable, but not wonderful. ON the second wine, I used a recipe that included apple juice and water. After 3 months curiosity got the best of me and I tried it.... It was much better. I'm goingto age this a while longer and see if it improves. To answer your question... I don't recommend Jack's Heavy body wine recipe.... Hope this helps. jh


----------



## OilnH2O (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, thanks to you both! BUT, having looked at many recipe's yesterday, I decided to go ahead with Jack's recipe -- yes, Kutya, the "heavy body" one!



(Maybe that's why this wine business is all about PATIENCE!)


If any consolation, itwas BEFORE I just saw your post about your experience. I'll just have to hope that Corvallis apple orchard has good stuff and that maybe this one will turn out better! I'll keep you posted since I modified it a bit as far as amounts of added acid, tannin, etc!


Dave


----------



## kutya (Oct 30, 2006)

Dave: I have no doubt you will have better luck than I. I will admit that I had many factors that effected my heavy body batch. I had a box of apples sitting there, and I was trying to build a press, etc. etc.... Good luck and keepus posted.....jh


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 4, 2006)

Here isa pic of the 2 gallon batch split into two carboys -- one going at 82 bubbles/minute and the other at 90 bubbles/minute. Now, isn't that interesting when they came from the same primary?!?!


----------



## pkcook (Nov 4, 2006)

Let me guess, the first carboy filled from the primary is 89 BPM, and the second is 90. The concentration of yeast cells would likely be at the bottom. Just my theory anyway. 


They both look great!*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 4, 2006)

Who has time to count bubbles????


----------



## OGrav (Nov 4, 2006)

OilnH20,
Lookin good. I'm envious of your untampered juice. Maybe I'll try to find a farmers market around here. I tried a gallon of pasteurized cider at the supermarket, but it had so much malic acid added to it that it tasted artificial.
LT


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 5, 2006)

The only apple wines we make I turn into ***Sparkling*** Wine...it is great....but think anything would be good ***Sparkling***.
Have also made a batch of apple cider using plain apple juice from the store with Vit. C and I upped the S.G. using frozen apple juice concentrate.
I have read that grape wine and apple wine should be made with only those juices...no water added..
I want to make another apple wine [not sparking] and will try store juice, frozen concentrate and maybe some sugar....Need more carboys....so many ideas and recipes....too few carboys!!! [and space for them]


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 5, 2006)

NW, this was natural, fresh-sqeezed juice (nothing added) straight from a local orchard. The only thing they do is UV it (instead of pastuerize). It was $7.50 a gallon and it would have been 3 gallons...except we drank the third one!


Now, NW... don't tell me you've never, EVER timed those bubbles in the airlock! I'm still a newbie at this and it just tickles me to see all those teeny-tiny bubbles coming up the sides of the carboy like a volcano, and then just blip-blip-blipping away!











Yes, I'm easily amuzed!


----------



## kutya (Nov 6, 2006)

OilNh20: Looks great... I have stood and stared at the bubbles way more often than I would ever admit.... lol.... keep us posted. jh


----------

